# What colour would these birds produce? Gender?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys i have a pair of pigeons. I'm not sure which one is male and which one is female.










I believe this one is the female.











And this one is the male i think. 

I was just wondering, what colour would the pigeons be? The male is a 300 mile champ. 1st place 5 times. He's about 6 years old now. And the female was a show homer, but her parents and grandparents were both good racers.
So my questions are, what colours would the youngsters most likely be? And is there any way of telling if they will be males or females. Also they have never bred with each other before. First time.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*if the red bar is female then you will have a sex linked mating which means thae the hen will throw her color to the male youngster making him a red check or bar.The male will give his color to the young hen she will be blue* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you're right about the genders. You'll know when you see them mate and eggs are laid 
The first bird did look like a red bar at first, but after staring at it a minute it looks a little more brown. It may just be the picture...but that tail doesn't look like what I normally see in red bars.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The hen is like a creamy weird type of grey/brown something lol. I can't explain it but shes like a creamy colour. Really nice bird. Got her from an auction. $150. Won a couple of shows but i got her since she looked nice. If she is a she lol. And i'm not sure about the other guy being a guy. If he's a guy...he's a really quite guy. I saw him coo a little today. But compared to my other homers and rollers he's HUGE. I wish to get a couple of babies out of the pair before March. So the youngsters are....

male youngster = female's colours

female youngster = male's colours

That sounds good  Although i wished it was the other way around. But i need a few more good looking male pigeons around.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think you're right about the genders. You'll know when you see them mate and eggs are laid
> The first bird did look like a red bar at first, but after staring at it a minute it looks a little more brown. It may just be the picture...but that tail doesn't look like what I normally see in red bars.


 Hi BECKEY, Its not a red bar after reading your post I went back and took another look and the tail looks like it has a tail bar and I would say its a brown bar. In this case if she is mated to the dark check there will be no brown babies but the young cocks will be carring brown as a second color.This is there for is not a sex linked mating. ..GEORGE


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow the colour of the tail can make a difference :O lol, i'll get a clear picture of the tail tomorrow. Really wanted pigeons the colour of that hen though  lol


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Glad you fixed that*



george simon said:


> Hi BECKEY, Its not a red bar after reading your post I went back and took another look and the tail looks like it has a tail bar and I would say its a brown bar. In this case if she is mated to the dark check there will be no brown babies but the young cocks will be carring brown as a second color.This is there for is not a sex linked mating. ..GEORGE


That's why we're all here, to keep each other on our toes. Good eye Becky.

Dad could be split for brown but you won't know until you get young from them. If you know the parents of the blue check, that would help. The hen is brown and probably nothing else.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Bill 

Gurbir, have you tried feeling for the space between the pelvic bones on both the birds? That will help you determine what they are. Looking from the side of the bird's head, at the top, can help too. A more round head is more likely to be a male, and a flat top is more likely to be a hen. Although I have had some males look very girly and some hens look very manly


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

It does look like a brown hen. If it is, just pair any of her sons back to her and you'll get both brown cocks and hens from the mating. If you like her pattern, pair her to a barred cock instead of the check.


----------

